# Good chick flick if you need one - The Switch



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Saw The Switch on Friday... Pretty good for a chick flick - I think most guys would handle it very nicely. Plus, Ms. A is a comely young thing!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I liked the movie SAW it was a great chick flick :lol:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG! That's funny!


----------

